# changer d'adresse IP



## PIERRE[gorn] (17 Février 2007)

j'aimerais renouveler mon adresse IP de mon macbook, a chaque fois que je le souhaite, en me déconnectant puis me reconnectant, ça ne marche pas, il doit y avoir un solution pour cela, pouvez vous m'aider.
Merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (17 Février 2007)

Si tu nous en disait un peu plus sur ton configuration et ton réseau ...


----------



## PIERRE[gorn] (17 Février 2007)

je suis chez mon père, relié au wifi par airport.
tu aurais besoin d'autres informations?


----------



## ntx (17 Février 2007)

En direct ou derrière un routeur ? Sur une box ? Tu ne serais pas en IP fixe par hasard ?


----------



## PIERRE[gorn] (17 Février 2007)

je suis connecter sur la livebox de mon père, mais en semaine je suis connecter sur la mienne, enfin le résultat est le même


----------



## Gregware73 (17 Février 2007)

Salut,

La solution est dans preferences, reseau, tu double clique sur ton reseau et dans l'onglet TCP/IP dans la liste deroulante tu choisis DHCP avec adresse manuelle, et tu rentre l'adresse que tu veux à la main(en t'assurant qu'elle fait partie de la plage de ton routeur )

Voila j'espere que c'est al solution que tu cherchais


----------



## PIERRE[gorn] (17 Février 2007)

ok, jte remercie bien ^^


----------



## MonsieurKik (28 Janvier 2011)

ça ne marche pas ton truc..


----------



## Arlequin (28 Janvier 2011)

la solution proposée par Gregware fonctionne très bien puisque TU choisis ton IP (locale) ! 

mais il faudrait déjà savoir ce que tu veux faire exactement

et donc, tu parles de quoi ? ton IP internet ? ton IP locale ? c'est pas pareil


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> la solution proposée par Gregware fonctionne très bien puisque TU choisis ton IP (locale) !
> 
> mais il faudrait déjà savoir ce que tu veux faire exactement
> 
> et donc, tu parles de quoi ? ton IP internet ? ton IP locale ? c'est pas pareil



l'IP internet est fixe ... (modem)
Une imprimante (exemple) par RJ 45 peut recevoir une IP personnelle (dans réseau interne) que chaque machine reliée pourra inclure. Chaque Machine raccordée sur le modem (à IP fixe) à elle son IP personnelle 

Cela ne change pas, OSX ou Windows. Changer d'adresse IP à chaque démarrage d'une machine, pour éviter quoi ?


----------



## Arlequin (28 Janvier 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> l'IP internet est fixe ... (modem)



non

je change d'IP toutes les 72 heures

cela dépend de ton FAI, si tu est en IP fixe ou dynamique

Il me semble que c'est souvent fixe en france, mais plus rare en Belgique


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> non
> 
> je change d'IP toutes les 72 heures
> 
> ...



En Suisse elle est fixe ...


----------



## Arlequin (28 Janvier 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Une imprimante (exemple) par RJ 45 peut recevoir une IP personnelle (dans réseau interne) _*que chaque machine reliée pourra inclure*_. Chaque Machine raccordée sur le modem (à IP fixe) à elle son IP personnelle



je n'ai rien compris :mouais:, surtout le passage en gras 



ASF-44 a dit:


> Changer d'adresse IP à chaque démarrage d'une machine, pour éviter quoi ?



ha ça, c'est la question à 5 cents 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h00 ----------




ASF-44 a dit:


> En Suisse elle est fixe ...



ce qui fait que si notre ami est suisse et qu'il désire changer son IP publique, il pourra se brosser, à moins de contacter son FAI, qui j'en suis sûr, se fera un plaisir de lui changer son IP à chaque connexion


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> je n'ai rien compris :mouais:, surtout le passage en gras



Le passage en gras ... si tu as 4 machines (Mac ou PC) dans un réseau, elle emploieront la même adresse IP pour l'imprimante unique du réseau ...

les 5 cts d'&#8364; ah oui, à lui de nous en parler  une adresse IP fixe me suffit amplement


----------



## Arlequin (28 Janvier 2011)

c'est une manière bien compliquée d'expliquer le principe du réseau 

cela dit, ce n'est pas à moi qu'il faut l'expliquer hein  moi ça va je me débrouille très bien avec mes 4 pc XP, 1 pc win98, deux macs et deux imprimantes réseaux, le tout en IP fixe 

bref

à+


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> c'est une manière bien compliquée d'expliquer le principe du réseau bref



 avec le temps


----------

